
Why the Rich Love Burning Man - jessaustin
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2015/08/burning-man-one-percent-silicon-valley-tech/
======
nitwit005
Does not actually seem to contain an explanation as to why the rich love
burning man.

Does contain a rant about Marc Zuckerburg's education ideas for 3 paragraphs,
and another rant about how Andrew Carnegie's donations "trickled up from his
workers’ backs", and a number of other barely stitched together ideas.

~~~
jessaustin
How about this?

 _This is the dark heart of Burning Man, the reason that high-powered
capitalists — and especially capitalist libertarians — love Burning Man so
much. It heralds their ideal world: one where vague notions of participation
replace real democracy, and the only form of taxation is self-imposed
charity._

Granted, that's toward the end, and you may not agree, but there it is. I'm
not a great BM fan, and I've never attended, and I'm not rich, but frankly
that description sounds pretty good to me.

